# Use of VPN to become illegal?



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I just read a CNN report that in the future the use of a VPN without permission will be prohibited.

Does anyone have any more news of this?

China fortifies Great Firewall with crackdown on VPNs - Jan. 23, 2017


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

My provider, ExpressVPN, tell me that this only applies to fixed line VPNs registered in China for business use and should not apply to individuals like most of us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi (should I say Mr Bean?) - I read quite a long article on Guardian paper web site that seemed to suggest this was aimed at VPN services taken up with Chinese providers. 
Another article in the Guardian Technology section 2 days later also said that from his reading of articles picked up in the USA that was aimed at Chinese services, and if you used a service from outside China it should be OK - at least for the time being. The article also said the government rules were aimed at domestic and business users and that such users could register ti use VPNs and would need to present evidence of their needs.
Not 100% clear, but looks promising for those of us with similar systems.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

VPN has always been illegal in China if the government does not have an encryption key or if companies give access to data on request. In case of companies they guarantee that no non-work related communication will be conveyed over VPN systems. In the last law adjustments they try to crack down on personally used VPN to keep a lit on the (critical) communication on fora that still can be done anonymous. In short its an attempt but one that most likely will fail. Keep updating your vpn configurations regularly and make sure you use a vpn that does not keep data logs on the users. That way you are safe.


----------



## AshleySmith1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello, vpn will be prohibited from companies but not for personnal use. My source comes from an article so i don't know if the law will be apply ?


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's a link explaining the actual situation:

https://www.tipsforchina.com/blogs/post/vpn-in-china-still-not-illegal/


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

This is NOT VPN, so it doesn't have the secrecy & security which that affords, but it does get around the Great Wall and it is VERY VERY Fast. It's brand new:

Portal Home - LightningSocks


----------



## tonyluo (Mar 17, 2017)

I am using a VPN for Google and no police coming to me for that. There shouldn't be a problem for you for personal use.


----------

